# My Longines



## dusmif (Aug 8, 2018)

If I may show one of my favorite pockets watches that I like to wear.

https://postimg.cc/gallery/31k8hjdom/

PS. How I can show my photos without a link please?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Funny thing. I just finished repairing and restoring this beautiful thing today after many months. Photo not the best.



I might polish it a bit and I have to see whether I have to regulate it or not. So far it keeps perfect time.


----------



## dusmif (Aug 8, 2018)

Very nice, good work. How do post photos to be seen directly on the forum page please?























I think I find a way


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

dusmif said:


> Very nice, good work. How do post photos to be seen directly on the forum page please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On the postimage website, use Hotlink for forums code.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dusmif said:


> If I may show one of my favorite pockets watches that I like to wear.
> 
> https://postimg.cc/gallery/31k8hjdom/
> 
> PS. How I can show my photos without a link please?


 Some instructions here about posting photos

https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/


----------



## dusmif (Aug 8, 2018)

JoT said:


> Some instructions here about posting photos
> 
> https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/


 Thanks

Alf


----------



## mr3d (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks to be a very fine Pocket Watch.


----------



## dusmif (Aug 8, 2018)

mr3d said:


> Looks to be a very fine Pocket Watch.


 Thank you and it keeps very good time too.


----------

